# Hmmm, OK I'm stumped w/ initial REW run



## bass_addict (Jun 19, 2006)

I've installed everything and am running the initial loopback calibration file in REW. I connected a 3.5 to stereo adaptor to the line input and speaker output on the back of the SB live external SC (there is no mention of line out on the back of the SB so I assume you just use the main speaker out). I then looped the right channel together and also the left channel together, and ran the sweep. Doing this I cannot get the input within 3 db's of the output no matter what I do. If I unhook the line in and run it into the mic in on the front instead, I can get the input and output within a .1 db's of each other. It mentions the mic in is not suitable so what could I have hooked up wrong, and why would it work using the mic in? 

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You connect the front-out (right) to the line-in (right) only. That's it. Run the soundcard calibration routine.......

brucek


----------



## bass_addict (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Bruce.


----------

